# Device Manager does not see Imaging Devices



## Larry_Dunn (Oct 23, 2004)

My PC (Windows XP) has a problem -- in device manager, all of the imaging devices are in broken state. They are listed under imaging devices, but they have the dreaded yellow circle and question mark on them.

This began to be a problem only fairly recently, with my scanner. Can't scan; get an error message. This is true despite replacing my previous scanner.

In Device Manager, the properties screen for the scanner (as imaging device, it's a multi-purpose and is working fine as a copier and printer) says:

"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Click troubleshoot etc."

I've been through the whole troubleshoot menu, with no results. Also been on the phone with HP tech and did the whole uninstall and reinstall thing (again) and it did no good. He told me it's a PC problem and I need to ask Dell about solving USB controller or BIOS issues.

Anyone have any idea what is going on inside my PC, and how I can go about fixing this? Thanks for reading and any advice.


----------



## Larry_Dunn (Oct 23, 2004)

bump?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

How many imaging devices do you have? You might find we could be more helpful in in diagnosing your hardware problems, if we knew anything about your hardware, so how about coming back and giving us some clues to the hardware that doesn't work right, so we can provide you intelligent answers.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Code 39 is generally a CDrom error? Is the machine saying your CD isn't reading correctly and so can't load the drivers? 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_c.htm
http://web.info.com/infocom.us2.enhance/search/web/Code 39?CMP=3445&itkw=Code 39

Explains more about the issue than I can, and should help. If not...Let us know...Jazz


----------



## Larry_Dunn (Oct 23, 2004)

Rich-M said:


> How many imaging devices do you have? You might find we could be more helpful in in diagnosing your hardware problems, if we knew anything about your hardware, so how about coming back and giving us some clues to the hardware that doesn't work right, so we can provide you intelligent answers.


Well, the PC is a Dell Dinension XPS gen5, running Windows XP Pro. The scanner is an HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-one. I had two digital cameras associated with the PC, one a Canon, the other I don't recall. (I removed them from the device manager.) If there's other hardware I'm not thinking of, let me know and I'll look it up.

(By the way, I attached the scanner to my daughter-in-law's laptop using exactly the same software that I used on this PC, and it worked fine as a scanner, so it does seem to be my PC.)

Thanks.


----------



## Larry_Dunn (Oct 23, 2004)

Here's something else important I should mention -- it just occurred to me, actually.

My stepdaughter installed (without my permission) her logitech webcam to my PC. I took if off, but my scanner was working fine before that, and after she installed it, it was screwed up. A connection, pardon the expression?


----------



## Larry_Dunn (Oct 23, 2004)

Searching around, I found someone else with the same problem, but he wanted a different solution -- he wanted to keep his webcam:

http://www.techtalkz.com/windows-xp/26428-usb-camera-scanner-show-problems-device-manager.html

I tried to walk through his response by going into regedit, but I noticed that once I did, I didn't find any individual items with "image" in them. Is there a hint somewhere in his solution that can help me, someone who does not want the webcam on the PC? Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Well OK I think the place to start is removing the software for the webcam and anything else you will not use in Add/Remove Programs. Then Try System restore to a time prior to the problem.


----------

